
Coinbase Is Exploring Cardano, BAT, Stellar Lumens, Zcash, and 0x - andreygrehov
https://blog.coinbase.com/coinbase-is-exploring-cardano-basic-attention-token-stellar-zcash-and-0x-9e44f0eb823f
======
gnarcoregrizz
BAT is cool and the ad blocker in the Brave browser works really well. I use
it on ad-heavy websites which burn up my computer on other browsers (which is
any news site nowadays...). I still use Chrome day to day though because of
the developer tools. Hopefully the project has some success because I
appreciate the ethos behind it - empower users to capture some of their value
from the attention economy.

~~~
polski-g
BAT is a really cool concept. They need to expand beyond Brave though.

------
tlrobinson
In case you were wondering how this news affected the price of these assets
(as of this posting):

    
    
        ADA  +10.59%
        BAT  +20.82%
        XLM   +9.42%
        ZEC  +15.18%
        0x   +23.40%

~~~
yumraj
Wonder if folks at Coinbase did or could have engaged in insider trading? And
if they did, does it even fall under SEC jurisdiction or crypto currencies are
in the wild West of insider trading?

~~~
justboxing
> Wonder if folks at Coinbase did or could have engaged in insider trading

They'd be fools not to. Cryptocurrency trading is not regulated by SEC type
entities (yet). Until it is regulated, you can get away with insider trading
and even other activities like wash trading, painting the tape, pump and dump
etc.

~~~
prantomone
Not true, you can go to jail for that stuff today. The moment there is a
derivative (like a futures contract),the CFTC has jurisdiction (and has
already sent subpoenas).

~~~
justboxing
> Not true, you can go to jail for that stuff today

Source? Can you point to a single person prosecuted and sent to Jail for
Cryptocurrency insider trading?

~~~
aik
I don't believe anyone has been caught yet. Coinbase was in trouble after the
BCH situation though, both risking an investigation as well as hurting user
and investor confidence.

------
exolymph
Disclosure: I work for the Zcash Foundation.

If you're interested in learning more about how the cryptography in Zcash
offers users robust financial privacy, check out the talks and slides from
Zcon0:
[https://z.cash.foundation//blog/zcon0-recap/](https://z.cash.foundation//blog/zcon0-recap/)

[https://zkp.science/](https://zkp.science/) is also a great resource, as is
the Zcash Company's FAQ: [https://z.cash/support/faq.html#what-is-a-zero-
knowledge-pro...](https://z.cash/support/faq.html#what-is-a-zero-knowledge-
proof)

------
chrisco255
BAT is an interesting choice. I'm a fan of Brave browser and it will be
intriguing if BAT is able to pull off its mission of monetizing the internet
while protecting privacy. I really hope they succeed.

------
cbHXBY1D
ZRX is the odd-ball for me -- and I was an early investor. It's a governance
token and it's not even needed to use with a decentralized exchange. In fact,
a lot of exchanges aren't using it for fees.

But it makes since ZRX is part of the list. Its been rumoured for a long time
given Coinbase's relationship with members of the 0x team.

------
westoque
Surprised why XRP (Ripple) is not here given that XLM (Stellar), an _almost_
similar protocol and functionality, is being considered.

~~~
throwaway_009
It might have to do with the SEC? announcing XLM is not a security but things
are not clear regarding XRP yet.

------
pandasun
Why not Monero?

~~~
SRTP
Probably because it's more difficult to build infrastructure for. As an
example, the Ledger Nano hardware wallet still isn't compatible with Monero
but is with ZCash, despite XMR being older and having a much larger market cap
than ZEC.

Also Gemini, another leading US exchange, added ZEC recently and Coinbase
wanted to catch up.

------
rch
I'm sorry, but that reads like gibberish. I think I remember Zcash from my
Keybase account, but now I'm going to associate it with these other
experiments irrespective of how legitimate it might otherwise be.

------
sAbakumoff
Good time to buy on rumors...and then sell on news..

------
nelsonbostrom
How did they decide which ones to add? :)

~~~
CyrusL
"In evaluating these assets for exploration, we relied as much as possible on
the criteria in our published Digital Asset Framework, but found that many of
the criteria required communication with external parties to fully evaluate."

[https://pro.coinbase.com/static/digital-asset-
framework-2017...](https://pro.coinbase.com/static/digital-asset-
framework-2017-11.pdf)

~~~
1996
I find it interesting they added zcash but not monero

~~~
exolymph
Zcash with only t-addr support is very similar to Bitcoin, on a technical
level, and therefore may be easier for Coinbase's eng team to integrate.

------
polski-g
Really would be nice to support IOTA. Every other coin suffers from
transaction speeds slowing down the more popular the coin is.

